# Which way? Advice needed!



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We are on the tunnel on Tuesday!  Never been so late in the season travelling.
So it's decisions, decisions.......
We would like some sunshine, naturally.
So Brittany, Normandy too unreliable and closing up for the end of season?
Alps also shut down ready for ski season? 
Med, we could do but only have 12 days
Biarritz area? 

Any advice would be good.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The sunshine is in the lap of the gods. You may well end up driving away from the best weather!

Personally, I'd go for Burgundy, not so distant or Aveyron a bit further.

12 days is a goodly time providing you don't spend much of it belting to some far flung place.

I don't think places start closing down this early.

Enjoy


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Lisa B

We are also on the train on Tuesday, travelling down from Worcestershire, and regard this as the start of the autumn touring season. You will have no trouble finding somewhere nice. Some recommendations:-

Alsace, always nice, wine, beautiful towns, nice scenery in the Vosges, did I mention wine?

Vendee, we have visited many times in September and the weather is generally fine and sunny. It has the advantage of being by the sea and is good for wildlife, particularly birds, if that interests you.

Burgundy, already mentioned, that's where we are going after the Dusseldorf motorhome show unless the weather forces us to go further south. 8O 

Just look at a seven day weather forecast and head towards the sun.

Good luck.   

Sandy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> I don't think places start closing down this early. Enjoy


They didn't last year. We were in Brittany in mid September and very little was closed down.

The weather is obviously a lottery, so if it were me I wouldn't think about it until a day or two before you leave. Then look at several weather forecasts _(they vary a lot and are not very reliable - as we know!! :roll: )_ and choose the best looking area.

Alternatively, just go somewhere that takes your fancy and drive carefully . . . with your fingers crossed! :wink:

Dave


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Sandy_Saunders said:


> Hi Lisa B
> 
> We are also on the train on Tuesday, travelling down from Worcestershire, and regard this as the start of the autumn touring season. You will have no trouble finding somewhere nice. Some recommendations:-
> 
> ...


What time you on ? We'll look for you?


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

[/quote]What time you on ? We'll look for you?[/quote]

We are on the 1436 train, but if we arrive earlier and an earlier train is offered we will take that.

We used to book a train around 1600 to allow for motorway delays, but found that we always arrived too early and had to take what was on offer.

I will look out for you. We have a Burstner Delfin, first two letters of the registration are DX.

Sandy


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

You can usually rely on the weather being nice south of the Loire at this time of year.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We usually go early September (every year for the last 5 or 6 years) and go to either Normandy or Brittany and have had good weather usually. Only once have we gone as far as Loire.

This is because we only have a couple of weeks. This year we're not going until December and have the whole month so will probably head for Spain, although we've done southern Brittany at Christmas a couple of times and not had any problems with the weather. Always managed to find Aires with water and most with electricity. Only stayed on one Aire where the water had frozen in a period of 2.5 weeks.

Denise


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

What time you on ? We'll look for you?[/quote]

We are on the 1436 train, but if we arrive earlier and an earlier train is offered we will take that.

We used to book a train around 1600 to allow for motorway delays, but found that we always arrived too early and had to take what was on offer.

I will look out for you. We have a Burstner Delfin, first two letters of the registration are DX.

Sandy[/quote]

We are on 1620 and will most probably go earlier too! Hubby gets itchy feet lol
Will most likely stay over at Calais that night -we are prefix DX too! Adria vision


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just travelled from Brittany/Normandy border to Charante Maritime and have had excellent weather so far. Rain predicted for tomorrow, but fine thereafter. 

Everything still open.

Sue


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

You could try the Auvergne. Lovely countryside, lots to see and do. Quite a few campsites still open then, including ACSI ones, e.g.

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/france/auvergne/puy-de-dome/

If you don't like it, the A75 motorway is free from Clermont south, so you could try midi pyrenees, and see if you have the nerve to cross the Millau viaduct!


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Easyriders said:


> You could try the Auvergne. Lovely countryside, lots to see and do. Quite a few campsites still open then, including ACSI ones, e.g.
> 
> http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/france/auvergne/puy-de-dome/
> 
> If you don't like it, the A75 motorway is free from Clermont south, so you could try midi pyrenees, and see if you have the nerve to cross the Millau viaduct!


Did the Millau two years ago! Too much of OH watching that megastructures programme.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Dordogne or Lot area. Full of castles, history, and lovely towns.

Can get there without paying tolls!!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah your spoilt for choice. You will find some good weather in the south of France. Just draw a line from Bordeaux to Provence and you should be ok.

Last summer we ended up in the Dordogne until late September / Early october and it was 30 degrees but cool at night.

Of course as people have said it can vary. I use zoover for the 14 day weather forecast as well as meto france websites when down here and we often follow the sunshine in late summer.

Last year we really enjoyed Aveyron region late summer. We felt like we had it to ourselves.

full account at www.hankthetank.co.uk

this years we have spent pretty much the whole summer in the Alps. Currently in Annot in Provence and its been 34c but early we woke up in Barcelonnette 60 miles or so north and it was freezing.

The alps has been like that all summer. One day its cold the next day its melting the tarmac. Good thing is with your house on wheels you can move on!


----------

